

Ask HN: An idea to build a marketplace for game accounts, is it legal? - folkster

I just came up with an idea of game account marketplace website(e.g. WOW accounts) to build in my spare time.<p>Idea: The sellers submit userid and password, plus a description/screenshot of the account(e.g. level,items in the account ) to the website and price it(e.g. $10). The buyers can browse through the site filtered by the descriptions (e.g. level &#62;20) and buy it, then the userid and password is sent to the buyer.<p>However, I am not sure if it is legal to do it or not.(assume all sellers are legitimate/not scam)<p>Any advice is appreciated. 
Thanks in advance.
======
saulkw
How would you weed out the scammers? Would be fairly easy to doctor a
screenshot to have more items/levels etc.

~~~
folkster
That's a good question and my current solution is to refund the buyer once he
found that the sale was a scam. It's not a perfect solution but I can't think
of better ones at the moment.

------
Steqheu
Can you elaborate a little more on your idea?

~~~
folkster
I just did. Thanks for your response.

